# I've never seen this before...



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

One of my horses pasture mates has a very interesting color. He is a sorrel/chestnut with a white blaze and white polka dots ALL over his entire body including his head and legs. Also at my previous barn, the 4 year old filly I was training had this too, except only a few on her butt and neck and they only appeared when she grows out her winter coat...is there a name for this?


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmm bird catcher spots maybe??? That's neat I can't wait to see what others say! My other guess would be some sort of appy. I don't think it's white scaring by a fungus....but I dunno.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't know.. Lol but that is really neat  do u have a full body shot I would like to see it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know but my guess is Appy!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think it is appy, I am leaning towards Birdcatcher spots. The reason I don't think appaloosa spotting is because the hoof we can see is showing no signs of any striping at all, which is another characteristic of the genes that cause spotting. 

That doesn't completely rule it out, but I would need more pictures to be able to make any sort of reliable guess.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree that it could be birdcatcher spots, but the other horse you mentioned, the filly, sounds more like a appy. _This_ one doesn't look appy to me, like Chiila said the hoof - plus its rare to see appy show in such bold white spots, since the white tends to speckle more often than not on a appy. But I agree more pictures like full body would help, especially a face shot and a full body.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree with everyone here, I'd say birdcatcher spots.
http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/TBcolor/birdcatcher_will_spy_now.jpg


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I agree that it could be birdcatcher spots, but the other horse you mentioned, the filly, sounds more like a appy.


The filly is a registered QH so she is not an appy, thats why I was so confused! lol but I agree with the birdcatcher spots, I've been reading up on it. So interesting!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

shellybean said:


> The filly is a registered QH so she is not an appy, thats why I was so confused! lol but I agree with the birdcatcher spots, I've been reading up on it. So interesting!


Just because she is registered AQHA doesn't mean she can't have appy genetics. Do you have a picture?


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Also this is the only picture of his face. Don't mind my extremely muddy horse...it was really nice weather and he was clearly enjoying himself lol. They're best buddies, "Bubba" greets me everyday in the pasture. 


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Just because she is registered AQHA doesn't mean she can't have appy genetics. Do you have a picture?


True, but I highly doubt it. She does not have any hoof striping or any other appy characteristics that I can see. I do not have an pictures of her body or the spots since they pop up in the winter and I left my barn early fall...but I do have a picture of her cute little face just so you can see who I'm talking about...


Dixie by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

shellybean said:


> True, but I highly doubt it. She does not have any hoof striping or any other appy characteristics that I can see. I do not have an pictures of her body or the spots since they pop up in the winter and I left my barn early fall...but I do have a picture of her cute little face just so you can see who I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> Dixie by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


She's cute she almost look like she tried to have the badger face markings but its stopped at the bridge of her nose . Well its hard to say though I used to own a bay blanket appaloosa who had solid black feet so they don't always have striped feet. But I wonder why she only has white spots in the winter thats weird maybe it was just strange winter hair.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

shellybean said:


> Dixie by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Hmm, what did you mean she had spots? did you mean like the other horse, or "spots" like we see here on her nose? I guess I am confused because I don't see any spots beside her whites, if they are just in winter then it could just be white ticking. If you meant the whites then that's not appy, but some Overo gene. But if she does have appy spots, she doesn't need to be an appy to have them.

This is a AQHA verified Quarter Horse named REMINIC IN SPOTS >>


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Hmm, what did you mean she had spots? did you mean like the other horse, or "spots" like we see here on her nose? I guess I am confused because I don't see any spots beside her whites, if they are just in winter then it could just be white ticking. If you meant the whites then that's not appy, but some Overo gene. But if she does have appy spots, she doesn't need to be an appy to have them.


She had random white spots like the other horse I was talking about, just not as many. Maybe 4 or 5 on her butt and a couple on her neck last winter, but this past summer they were gone... I'm guessing they are birdcatcher spots too because they appear and disappear and after reading about them they are said to do that. I posted a picture of the other horses face on the previous page if anyone missed it. 

Thanks for all the help everyone, I learned something new!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'd say birdcatcher. I worked at a place that had a Thoroughbred, definitely NO appy in her pedigree that looked just like the chestnut. Spots just the same over her body and ears. I did have someone once though who tried to tell me that the mare having spots like that was because of some mineral deficiency, but I don't know of that being the symptom of any deficiency.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

They look almost exactly like the spots on the little mustang Galaxy someone adopted last year.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Whatever they are, I like 'em! Very pretty and unique!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

That is unique. Pretty horses.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, those are not charactgeristic of Appy spots at all, and she has no other Appy characteristics - no Appy in the woodpile there. Just birdcatcher spots, but I don't recall seeing that many of them before...


----------

